# 2009 party invites done



## Frankie's Girl (Aug 27, 2007)

Very nicely done, and I like the music selections!


----------



## B Scary (Sep 8, 2007)

Those are great. Love the idea of givng a CD of spooky songs!


----------



## Rikki (Aug 14, 2006)

That turned out great! I'm so glad!
*I just want to note that I did not design the front cover - that was a graphic that Jenelle sent me to use. I don't want to take credit for someone else's hard work.


----------



## MsMeeple (Aug 21, 2004)

Looks really great! I"m sure they'll be a big hit!

MsM


----------



## MHooch (Jun 15, 2007)

That turned out fabulous!! What a great idea.


----------



## ChrisW (Sep 19, 2006)

Very nice invite!!!!
But...somehow the address and RSVP got marked out - how will we know where the party is?


----------



## OMGDan (Sep 28, 2006)

That's awesome. What a great idea.

I saw the phrase 'cd invite' earlier and shrugged it off thinking it wasn't my kind of thing, but after looking at one and thinking about the experience of the recipient, being able to listen to some mood setters whilst reading the invite, that could really work.

Especially as most people probably don't sit around listening to halloween music even in october.

Definitely gonna think about this one.


----------



## marsham (May 11, 2007)

I particularly like the insert with the party info. on the tombstones. I might have to steal, errr-borrow--that idea.


----------



## freudstein (Aug 9, 2007)

That's a great idea, and very well done. Nice job guys!


----------



## Spookilicious mama (Feb 27, 2008)

*FAbulous job Halloween Princess. Great work too Rikki*


----------



## Rikki (Aug 14, 2006)

Thank ya ma'am.


----------



## Halloween Princess (Sep 23, 2008)

That was the point. Most people on my guest list will not pull out a CD of Halloween music, but if I provide them with one.... I tried to pick songs everyone would recognize.


----------



## HappyScientist (Aug 24, 2008)

It must be the season for collaborations. I was just admiring Frankie's and Dave's moving eyes painting, and now this!
Princess, what a fun idea! I bet you've been listening to the music nonstop, huh? And Rikki, your art never ceases to amaze me! Good job guys! 

(Anyone wanna collaborate with me on a sewing project?  haha)


----------



## MsMeeple (Aug 21, 2004)

HappyScientist said:


> It must be the season for collaborations. I was just admiring Frankie's and Dave's moving eyes painting, and now this!
> Princess, what a fun idea! I bet you've been listening to the music nonstop, huh? And Rikki, your art never ceases to amaze me! Good job guys!
> 
> (Anyone wanna collaborate with me on a sewing project?  haha)


Sure, I'd love to collaborate with you on a sewing project!
You sew it and then send it to:

MsMeeple
666 Devils Lane
Nowhereland 13013


----------



## dippedstix (Jul 2, 2009)

I LOVE it!


----------



## HappyScientist (Aug 24, 2008)

Oh Meeps, you are bad!

Somebody needs a vocab lesson. The word of the day, kiddies, is collaboration!

Hehe!


----------



## Dr. TerrorEyes (Jul 16, 2007)

Nice Job!!

-Doc


----------



## SkellyCat (Oct 30, 2008)

It looks great! That's totally something that would inspire me with the halloween spirit if I received it in my mailbox! Love the artwork.


----------

